# How many can fit?



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everyone i just had a question. How many birds will be fit comfortably in a loft 8' long 5' wide and 4' high?

on a side note i had two questions-
1. how big is a figurita compared to a satinette? and if any one had pics of them with other bird that would be awesome.
2. how high should a nest box be or just its whole dimensions?
thanks all


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

polo963 said:


> Hi everyone i just had a question. How many birds will be fit comfortably in a loft 8' long 5' wide and 4' high?
> 
> on a side note i had two questions-
> 1. how big is a figurita compared to a satinette? and if any one had pics of them with other bird that would be awesome.
> ...


Depends on the breed of pigeon, and what size your nest boxes are, along with perches, feeders, waterers, grit bowls, etc.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

i didnt make them yet but i think i will use danny's idea with the card board boxes so i wanted to know how big they should be. I have a satinette and getting damascenes and flying flights.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

*How Many Fit?*

I'm Totally Suprised that there Isn't a Sticky about this subject!
Opinions Vary, Widely about this!
As far as Keeping some Racing Homers, as a hobby, let's say 6 Pigeons, There should be at least 12 cubic feet of flying space, Per Pigeon!
The MORE SPACE for your Pigeons, The BETTER!
ND Cooper.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

polo963 said:


> Hi everyone i just had a question. How many birds will be fit comfortably in a loft 8' long 5' wide and 4' high?
> 
> on a side note i had two questions-
> 1. how big is a figurita compared to a satinette? and if any one had pics of them with other bird that would be awesome.
> ...


If you can make it a little higher like 6 feet, will be much better

There is not much difference of size between these two birds

Nest boxes have to be on a reachable height, so that yo can easily monitor and catch the birds when required (dimension of a nest box: 1' high, 2'lenght, 1' deep)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes make it six feet high so they can at least fly up to a perch, but you can still catch them if need be.

I recommend about 10 to 12 pigeons in that space.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

i cant make it 6 feet because im confined by height, im building uder my patio with the aviary sticking out for sun.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

polo963 said:


> i cant make it 6 feet because im confined by height, im building uder my patio with the aviary sticking out for sun.


how are you going to clean it? crawl in there on you're knees?


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

well im pretty short i will beable to walk in it and crawling is an option as well. itll be a wooden floor and a perches so cleaning isnt a problem.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Why would you put yourself through that when you could just build it a couple feet higher. 
The cost would not be that much more, but the aggravation would be enormous if you don't. If you don't you will wish you did the first week you have birds in there.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Why would you put yourself through that when you could just build it a couple feet higher.
> The cost would not be that much more, but the aggravation would be enormous if you don't. If you don't you will wish you did the first week you have birds in there.


I agree....


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I think it is "under the patio" that is the problem. You really can't more the patio up or down if it is attached to your house. Granted, to me a patio is a concrete slab on the ground out the back door so I am assuming this is a deck.

As to the rationale for doing it this way … in my neck of the woods you wouldn't need a building permit for this. But to build a new loft I get to pay pay pay. Luckily I have a barn!


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

I know but its not an option i have another loft but is a mile away and not ready. I wouldnt beable to properly take care of the birds. I would be whn i get my lisence though. so it is what it is now but it will change. so i just didnt want to over crowd the birds. and i dont mind the cleaning issue.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

so It sounds like you are a youngish person. No problem there. My son and I manage our birds. 

Keep in mind that in the summer you will need to be very diligent with cleaning since the birds are going to be close to the house. A little moisture and a hot sun can be bad news for the birds (bacteria) and human noses. Also make sure that you have the walls good and sound to the birds can find a way out from under the deck. You'd be surprised how sneaky they can be. Biggest thing to keep in mind is make sure you have the support of the other folks living in the house. 

A few things you left out that might help folks answer you a little better:
1. How big is the aviary?
2. Will the birds have unrestricted access to the aviary?
3. Are these prisoners or flyers? 

My answer would change depending on how you answer each of those questions.

edit: I for got to add, for a nest box look at something about 16x24x16 as a small starting point. That gives you room for bowls, food, and the ability to lock a pair in for a short period of time.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks jaysen and here are my answers
1. the aviary is 3' long 5' 4'high 
2.only in the day will they have access or hot nights
3. all should be flyers because i dont have homers and dont plan on getting any, however birds wont fly for atleast a month maybe 2.

oh and it is a deck sorry.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

That's not too bad. I wouldn't do more than 10 though and that would be pretty cramped. While you have a 5x8 (40 sqft) you only have 4' of hight. That cuts your space in half in a pretty critical direction. You might find it easier to go with fewer birds and start with a 4x5, with the same size aviary. It will be easier to clean. 

Is this just a temporary set up until you move the birds to your other loft? When will that happen?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Wouldn't rain and snow get in the loft of its a deck?


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

the loft will have a top and its semi-temperary. in about a year ill etup my other loft which is far from me and keep a few favorites hear or maybe jus these birds here and there young and others there, but idk so i guess 10 will do. thanks guys  
i really do appreciate it


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

all I can say is don't be in a big hurry if you do not have a proper place to house the pigeons.. they need to be cared for properly..as well it not being a burden to you on an everday basis.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> all I can say is don't be in a big hurry if you do not have a proper place to house the pigeons.. they need to be cared for properly..as well it not being a burden to you on an everday basis.


i see what you mean. but heres my thinking to the burden part, i had a small flimsy loft that isnt predator protected so i need some thing and if i go out to clean that loft everyday, then why not just clean something bigger and uncomfortable. but thts just me, if i im out i might aswell.i have no issue with cleaning, i just didnt want to over crowd birds because birds poop alot lol they can get sick in a day or two if there too many. i think, you guys know better.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

polo963 said:


> i see what you mean. but heres my thinking to the burden part, i had a small flimsy loft that isnt predator protected so i need some thing and if i go out to clean that loft everyday, then why not just clean something bigger and uncomfortable. but thts just me, if i im out i might aswell.i have no issue with cleaning, i just didnt want to over crowd birds because birds poop alot lol they can get sick in a day or two if there too many. i think, you guys know better.


why do you have so many to house?... use fake eggs? or don't buy more than what you can house in a good enviroment. now you need something bigger and really can not do it properly.. but.. if that is all you have and need room for what you do have.. then do you're best.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Jaysen said:


> I think it is "under the patio" that is the problem. You really can't more the patio up or down if it is attached to your house.


True, but he says he wants it _under the Patio and is gonna do a raised wood floor.
_
Another option would be to use a _concrete slab floor on grade_. You would pick up at least 8" in enclosure height if not much more, because a raised wood floor will come at least 8" above the ground.

If you insist on building beneath the Patio, then make the floor a concrete slab on grade. Then you will have to properly predator/rodent-proof it, so study up on that.

But it would make the height much more appropriate for your Pigeon friends...and it would also make it easier for you to enter and clean.

Polo.....What is the exact vertical distance from underside of Patio to the ground/dirt, right now... ???


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I think we may want to reread the part where polo963 points out that "once I get my license" a different loft will be used. Granted polo963 could be anywhere in the world, but that statement typically indicates a junior member. I suspect that there are monetary and family restrictions that make many of our very well meaning suggestions impossible to act on.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I am fine w/accepting that this enclosure has to be sorta grafted onto an existing portion of the house...there's nothing like using an existing wall or floor as your starting point....

You just wanna make it as good as it can be...and 4' tall enclosure is something which needs some improving upon, even if it is a temporary-use space. There may be a relatively simple way to do that...have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

the ground is gravel and the floor will be wood.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well...that wasn't my question...

I asked the clearance under the Patio.... and I was pretty much just trying to help you out with possibly giving you alternatives which could make the enclosure a bit roomier and your Pigeons a bit happier....

I wanted to know the distance from the ground (gravel) to the underside of the Patio. 

You can take a measuring tape and measure it. 

You see, I asked because _almost everyone here agrees that 4' tall is not really sufficient for your birds. _Doesn'tmatter if it is temporary or whatever.

If you are gonna proceed with building it 4' tall because you are using a raised wood floor, that's too bad for your Pigeons...and maybe there's a better alternative which is just as easy to build.

Cannot tell the intent/spirit of your reply exactly.

Good luck to you....


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

oh sorry its 51" of the ground.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

If these Pigeons are going to be confined, for more than 3 days, then, build your loft to have as many Pigeons that you will keep, Plus oops Babies.
It doe's happen.
12 Cubic Feet of FLYING SPACE, PER Pigeon, for Confined Pigeons, even if they might be confined for only ONE DAY!
In a 8'x4'x4' loft, ONLY house 6 Pigeons. 3 Pairs, OR, 2 Adults, 2 babies, and 2 opps babies.
They NEED Flying Space Inside the loft!
Now, If you plan on Flying/Exersizeing your Pigeons Everyday, that's what you're supposed to do anyways!
What happens when you can't let them out for a few days?
Not everyone here has the gardener handy to let them out!
In a nutshell, Start with 2 Pigeons in a small 8'x4'x4' loft.
Then tell us how things are going!


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

okay thanks for the lay down im hope for the best but its 8'5'4'


----------

